# Poor Ruby!



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Just dropped her off at the vet to get fixed and microchipped... she was soo excited to be there, has no idea what she's in for!!  But they weighed her and she it 12 lbs..... looks soo much bigger, but she's all hair!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh im a couple of days a head of you in this mean process and a few people are a week ahead. Poor little thing i hope she's ok, and that you're ok ... roll on when you can pick her up. Goodluck to you both x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she will be fine. will be a bit groggy and might not settle the frst night or 2 but she will be fine.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

How's little Ruby? hope all went well! x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope all goes well with Ruby  It can be tough at times, for a week or so, but it's for the best.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope you and Ruby are ok. As Karen said...she is just a couple days ahead of you...I am a week ahead..if you need any advice just ask away....she will be ok.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, so many are getting done all at once! haha, Rufus just got his cone off for good (he is soooo happy!) She will be fine and so will you  It's a tough week or two but all for the best. Hope all is well tonight!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's funny how we seem to get little rushes where everyone gets done at the same time!


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ya, we picked her up last night. Seemed a little groggy/sore, but is much better this morning. Stopping her from running around is going to be my biggest challenge!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have been keeping lady on lead to keep her calm....however I think she has had quite enough of it now.


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

How long does the cone stay for?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to here the surgery went well.  Good luck keeping her down for a week lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have nt bothered with a cone, put a vest/onesie on for night 2 and 3 but did nt bother last night.We are just camped on living room floor on a quilt all day ... what fun, Mables wound looks great she's fine in herself but has nt bothered bounding around loads better than I thought. I kept a lead on for a couple of days and may put it back on if she starts to become more energetic .. back to vets this pm will let you know what they say. Hope Ruby is ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen, how did they do Mabels stitching? regular, disolvable, glue? Lady doesn't go back till monday pm and she was done a week before Mable....wish you the best this aft.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Amanda I did'nt make it clear nothing revolutionary she was just going for them to check it. She's had internal dissolving stiches so you cant see any on the outside .. just to prevent her going for it. Vet says it feels fine, looks clean and dry but is a little swollen underneath the wound today, just to keep an eye on it. Was Lady as boundy as normal ? Mable is nt but like I said Im sat with her on the floor all the time trying to discouage her ... not saying she's unwell she appears fine in herself but just calmer. Just came away from the vets feeling like she should be boundier, cant get it right though they were saying I should stop her jumping though... sounds a little contradictory to me !!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has the extrnal regular stitches...she was quite swolen for about 5 days...and she wasn't boundy untill this week ( week 2) now she is so done with the cone and being on lead that she cries alot. poor thing. I can't wait to take her on a big run. 
Lady was visibly swolen...and a little purple in the area around the site...and not herself for a number of days...like I said about a week I think. now she wasnts to play like normal...and we wont let her...poor thing. I am sure Mable will be bounding around in a day or so. we were the same...keeping to the floor so she wouldn't feel like she had to get up. it helped...since she is a velcro dog and always wants to be where I am.
I have never in my life looked so forward to a Monday 
How has Wilf been with her?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry Amanda I did'nt make it clear nothing revolutionary she was just going for them to check it. She's had internal dissolving stiches so you cant see any on the outside .. just to prevent her going for it. Vet says it feels fine, looks clean and dry but is a little swollen underneath the wound today, just to keep an eye on it. Was Lady as boundy as normal ? Mable is nt but like I said Im sat with her on the floor all the time trying to discouage her ... not saying she's unwell she appears fine in herself but just calmer. Just came away from the vets feeling like she should be boundier, cant get it right though they were saying I should stop her jumping though... sounds a little contradictory to me !!!


Flo was less boundier! She normally jumps up everyone that comes along and goes beserk when I come down in the morning and when I get in from work but she didn't jump up me or anyone else for around 3 weeks. After 3 weeks she went back to her normal boundy self. Is 'boundy' a real word?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

"boundy" not sure but it works Lol . Great that Lady and Flo sounded similar, she's a little bit more energetic today wanting to play with Wilf I've had to put the lead back on, he's been fine like you say about the velcro thing we've all been sat on the floor me between 2 dogs. The vets just asked was she back to her normal self well ... not if they want a playful pup who has at least an hour off lead running and then later can have a crazy 10 mins charging around the lounge... but in herself I know she's alert enough and not unwell just chilled and taking it easy .. they led me to believe she should be back to her usual self .... I think just a mix up in communication as like I said th then go on to say stop her jumping der... thats what Ive been doing and potentially she's been doing it herself . Feel alot better now your experiences sound similar .... roll on when ever i can go back to normal .. it'll probably getharder as she recooperates .. Thanks x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is almost on her way to get the stitches out! fingers crossed this cone can go away and my little girl can go for a much deserved run!


----------

